# pot stones?



## tigue710 (Nov 5, 2008)

So, I'm wondering, how much does a potstone effect value?  I have a bottle with a small pot stone with a small crack runing from it.  It is only on the inside, but does it devalue the bottle much still?   It is a very rare one and only of its kind bottle...


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont consider a potstone with no radiations to be an issue.
 If it has radiated cracks that will normally affect the value. It is best to show a photo when selling since one man's "small cracks" are another man's "significant cracks" [] The problem with any cracks on a bottle is they can always get bigger if the bottle is exposed to any stresses. From my experience a pot stone with small radiations on an early bottle affects value less than a chipped lip.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all,  My experience with pot stones is quite neutral.  If they started developing radiating small checks, it doesn't bother me.  When the send off a long 2" crack, then I start to draw the line.  These pieces of ceramic pot wall, are just going to happen after a pot or crucible has been used over time.  I just like old bottles and let them tell me how they were made.  RED Matthews


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 6, 2008)

Better check my stash for them 'Pot Stones', I thought they were just seeds.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 6, 2008)

Un less the small crack continues to grow...then you got a problem.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 6, 2008)

I kinda figured that they are more of a manufacturing flaw then damage, and some of my better bottles have small radiations that do not really bother me, but I have passed on a bottle or two becuae of radiated pot stones.....  if I sell this bottle then its not about what I think anyway though!  

 Dug yesterday, squat beer embossed "Anderson & Co - Home Brewed Ale - Albany NY" a very rare and highly desirable bottle, and hers the kicker, its straw yellow - citron... unheard of!  This bottle in amber is worth 2 grand....

 I do not sell much anymore, I'd rather keep what I dig, but if this bottle is worth what I think it might be I have no business keeping it.  I have a small debt I owe and not much money right now.  Only thing is a potstone on the back has a small internal fissure, above and below the stone, but only in the dimple of glass that resulted from the stone being in the glass, on the inside, and not all the way through.  So I guess what I thought was that bit of luck I was looking for it just another nice bottle for shelf...  kinda better that way anyway!

 thanks for the replies everyone...


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 6, 2008)

If I had a high end bottle with a potstone with legs or cracks radiating from the stone I would unload it. Ive had some potstone cracks take off and totally ruin my bottles. Ive also had bottles for years that have potstone cracks that have never changed. I myself will buy a bottle with a stone as long as there are no cracks around stone. I stay away from all stones with cracks as I do think they hurt resale value. I view the stone as part of the making but not the cracks radiating from it.


----------



## phil44 (Nov 6, 2008)

If it's as rare as you think I doubt it would hurt the too value much. Early sodas and beers almost alway have potstones. Especially if the radiation is very small and not too noticable.

 Let's see a picture!


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 6, 2008)

Its a very small stone, in fact it is surprising it cracked at all...  here she is...  the color is amazing, it goes from a citron at the top to a nice yellow with hint of amber in the base...


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice bottle Matt, now dont tell me that came out of one of those killer dump you found. Around here that would be a 1870's soda, is that what it is or is it 60's?

 Digger Ry


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 6, 2008)

it came out of a dump, a new one I found last weekend... its a hike to get to but worth it!  it looks 1870's to me, maybe late 60's, smooth base...  I couldnt believe it when it came out...  I just put up the dig post over on bottledigger... scored some other killer stuff with it but all damaged...


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 6, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> If I had a high end bottle with a potstone with legs or cracks radiating from the stone I would unload it. Ive had some potstone cracks take off and totally ruin my bottles. Ive also had bottles for years that have potstone cracks that have never changed. I myself will buy a bottle with a stone as long as there are no cracks around stone. I stay away from all stones with cracks as I do think they hurt resale value. I view the stone as part of the making but not the cracks radiating from it.


 
 Ouch!  what is the bottle?  That is a boulder in that thing...  The few I have in my collection with radiations are all stable, small stones.  I wouldnt want to get rid of them anyway...


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 6, 2008)

you sure are the dump king bra!

 Digger ry


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 6, 2008)

Matt,

 Nice finds. I have seen a handful of the Anderson bottles over the years... they are pretty rare. They seem to range in colors from reddish amber to light yellow amber and I did see one in a recent Glassworks sale that was in this topaz yellow amber. I believe that it sold for $1500 range. I have seen them sell typically in the $800-1200 range. I love the "home-brewed ale"! 

 Nice bottle... keep digging!

 Mike


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike, it was a nice dig.  I have not found any this color yet, a few amber examples that all sold for 2000 or more, but I wasn't able to find out if they were pontiled, there is also a black glass/dark amber black glass example...  I'll have to see what I can find out from Jim over there...  I got a kick out it, "home brewed ale"... I thought that was a relatively new marketing ploy!


----------



## sweetrelease (Nov 6, 2008)

nice! you got a really nice bottle bro. the pot stone in the pic looks small at best. i'd really look into this before you sell[] good job my man .  ~matt


----------



## phil44 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats a nice one! I'd call the color yellow topaz! Looks like it even has some pinkish hues in it! It's interesting that the flash occurs at the point where the glass pushes in to that dimple. It certainly looks to be in-manufacture. 

 It needs to be cleaned to get full value. Especially with that flash, fewer people will  pay a premium because of the cloudiness and not want to risk the tumble. I'm not experienced, but I bet it would be safe to spin it.

 If you should decide to do so, go with an experienced tumbler, they may need to fill that push area in so the abrasive wont hammer into it.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Matt, it was nice feeling seeing that one for the first time!

 There actually isnt a dimple in the glass but a bump on the inside.  I've seen it before where the pot stone sort of settled on the surface of the glass but a bump of glass formed over it...  its really a small stone, you dont see them crack to often!  lol...  o-well, I dont think i want to sell it anyway.  Guess I'm going to start collecting these now too, I already have a few other squats...and inks, and whiskeys, and bitters, and everything else!  i dont know how some guys stick to one type of bottle... i want to keep everything I dig!

 cant really see it in the pic but the top is almost lime green with a hint of yellow in person, kinda changes color...


----------



## phil44 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd keep it! I had 2 nice squats that I dug and let go because I thought I would never really be into them. I still miss them and it's been 20 years.[]


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 7, 2008)

Great Bottle Matt.  The color is really nice.  Keep it up.


----------

